# disque dur ne monte plus



## polo50 (11 Décembre 2001)

mes 2 partitions de mon disque dur ne montent plus
j'ai juste la possibilité de démarer sur le disque systeme 9.1  et de constater que le volume du DD ata
n'est pas monté impossible d'utiliser sos disque donc

n'y a t il pas un soft qui permet de faire monter les volumes du disque???


----------



## alex.sc (11 Décembre 2001)

premier essai : en demarrant depuis le cd passe un coup de SOS Disc (t disques doivent etre visiblent ds la fenetre d sos


----------



## polo50 (11 Décembre 2001)

et bhe non mes disques ne sont plus visibles 
sos disque ne voit plus que le CD d!install
et l'outil DD m'indique bien que jai un DD ata qui n'est pas monté  (pas de trace de mes partitions)


----------



## philk34 (11 Décembre 2001)

essaye avec norton disk doctor et fait pomme M
(disque manquant) et passe un coup de doctor sur tes disques qui devraient etre monté maintenant.
Sinon avec HDT reinstalle un drivers en faisant une mise a jour


----------



## LCT (11 Décembre 2001)

Si vous démarrez sur le CD-Rom Apple et si vous ne disposez pas dun DD externe ni dun CD-Rom de réparation comme celui dApple Care, par exemple, vous ne pourrez pas utiliser DiskWarrior, Techtool ou Norton.
Dans ce cas, ouvrez Outil disque dur que vous trouverez sur le CD-Rom Apple. 
Si le nom de votre DD apparaît dans la fenêtre, essayez de le faire monter (Pomme-M).
Si votre DD monte, ouvrez SOS disque et tentez de réparer votre DD.
Si cela marche, reconstruisez le bureau au redémarrage (Pomme-alt) et passez un coup de DiskWarrior, Techtool ou Norton si vous le pouvez car les réparations de SOS disque sont superficielles.


----------



## roro (11 Décembre 2001)

le débat continue ici.


----------

